# Bulk?



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Please can everyone tell me where you all order from in bulk? There are not options like that here from a grocery store other than chicken and my pei is allergic (cant eat it ever) so buying bulk for a chi would be pointless to me. My family hunts so I get alot but its only during hunting season. I'd really like to order bulk and different meats throughout the year.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I order most of my stuff through the raw food co-op that a few of us on here belong to, also i order cases from my local community co-op that is considered an organic grocery store, all meats are grass fed, hormone/antibiotic free...They order in lamb heart, kidneys, lamb breast and turkey necks.. You should be able to order more than just chicken from your grocery store...Beef heart, turkey necks etc..But here is the list of co-ops alsoRaw feeding Co-op List


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do a google search for "wholesale meat distributor in _____" OR "restaurant meat supply ______" with your nearest local, largest city in the blank.

When we ordered in bulk in Denver we called this company: 

http://www.harvestmeat.com/distribution-areas/delivery-areas


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, it doesnt look like their is a co-op near me listed on there. Can you live in a different city and still be in it? Like could I pick the one closest to me?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, Ours is for WA/Or and we pitch in gas money when we pay and do delivery trains...Not sure how others work but I would join one that is close to you...Where are you located?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm in TX. I think Dallas is closest. Thanks danemama i'll try that too.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried Hare today? I've seen that sight. My husband said we could raise and slaughter our own once we get a home further out of the city. I cant do that tho, I'd be so attatched to my farm animals I could never slaughter and feed. I'll clean hunted food but if I raise the animal it becomes my pet so i dont want to do that. Right now I'm right in the city tho so I dont have to worry about that stuff now


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think people order from here Got my meat!! Thanks to Texas Green Tripe!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok I just found a company called greentripe. Anyone heard of them or tried them? My main concern is shipping costs when ordering online.

Ok I totally didnt see you post when typing that... ha


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I'm in TX. I think Dallas is closest. Thanks danemama i'll try that too.


You may want to contact Action Meat Distributors. I am pretty sure they would deliver to you with a 400lb minimum. Also try Texas Tripe at Texas Tripe All Meat Dog Food


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I live in an area that does not have an active co-op thru the entire state. I buy from local grocery stores and able to purchase meat at unbelievable sale prices less than most meat distributor's in the area. I have found distributor's here are not so inexpensive even by the case...local meat departments at the grocer are a lot cheaper. I've seen on here that I pay the same price for store bought meat and sometimes less than DFC members pay in their co-op's. My favorite stores are Food Lion and BI-LO...each store is different in every area though. Also, raw feeders buy meat from asian/oriental markets. When I'm in Atlanta I go to one the size of a Costco and has every meat imaginable.


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

Hare Today has very good quality items. I started out raw on mostly Hare Today products but with delivery i would look for something local/cheaper unless they are having a sale. I just ordered their venison last month when it was on sale. Also mypetcarnivore has more options for bulk but the same thing i said about hare today applies to them too. i saved about half the cost and shipping finding it locally.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The only thing I order in bulk is beef heart, and its from a local meat market. They order it, and its in the next day. I haven't ever orderd through mail from anybody.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I live in an area that does not have an active co-op thru the entire state. I buy from local grocery stores and able to purchase meat at unbelievable sale prices less than most meat distributor's in the area. I have found distributor's here are not so inexpensive even by the case...local meat departments at the grocer are a lot cheaper. I've seen on here that I pay the same price for store bought meat and sometimes less than DFC members pay in their co-op's. My favorite stores are Food Lion and BI-LO...each store is different in every area though. Also, raw feeders buy meat from asian/oriental markets. When I'm in Atlanta I go to one the size of a Costco and has every meat imaginable.


I'm in Ga and ALL of the nearby Food Lions are closing in a month and none will order meat for me so I can stock up. I'm so frustrated!! :mad2: I'll have to try and find a Bi-Lo near me and check them out. And are you talking about the Dekalb Farmers Market? They have a bit of everything but their prices aren't always that great.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

we order from our local butcher, Minder Meats. I know of another raw feeder (boxers) who order from here too. They even have a "dog food" list. Chicken backs, turkey necks, beef heart... And really anything else you want. All you have to do is call. There are hundreds of things they sell for dogs.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Usually you can call a local butcher shop and they will order cases of whatever meat you're looking for. The only downside is that cases are normally 40lbs. You'll need lots of freezer room!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I will try hare today. 400 pounds minimal would be waaay too much. My shar-pei doesnt eat much and my chi eats alot for a chi but still not much in general. We have a store here that sells cheap but mainly chicken and my pei cant have chicken. Today I bought some pork necks from walmart but I still have rabbit and venison so I'll probably place an inder next month.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We buy ours through a local business that specializes in game processing, jerky making, and party platters, they just so happen to be able to order in anything I want. I just pick it up when it gets in, and package it all.
Look for:
Co-ops
Meat/ game processors
Butchers
Ethnic grocery stores (particularly for organs and fish)
Restaurant suppliers

It never hurts to call or go in, you can find deals where you least expect it. I'd never guess that this place would order me chicken backs, turkey necks, and all kinds of other good stuff if I hadn't asked!! http://springvillemeat.com/


----------

